# Can we change the auto Thread title



## Bill4728 (Aug 3, 2006)

With the new BBS, can we fix the auto thread title?

It use to be that the thread title was not automatically added to a reply of the thread but had to be added by the person making the reply. Can we change the BBS back to that option?

TIA


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 3, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> With the new BBS, can we fix the auto thread title?
> 
> It use to be that the thread title was not automatically added to a reply of the thread but had to be added by the person making the reply. Can we change the BBS back to that option?
> 
> TIA



On our PREVIOUS UBB software (used prior to June '05), individual messages did not have a title at all, there was only a thread title.

In vBulletin each message has a title, or potentially has one.  Looking back through some old threads, it looks like the behaviour of carrying a post's title on to its replies started with the upgrade to vBulletin 3.5.4 last April.  

I don't recall seeing this before, but I find this IS a configurable option, so I've turned if off for a while to see how people like it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Doug

It was a pain when I had to edit the title in a group of replies about someone renting their TS.


----------

